# Can hardly wait



## sunshinegrl

First I would like to say hello.  I am currently in the dreaded waiting period.  I ordered my Kindle on October 27 and I am anxiously awaiting its arrival.  I had hoped it would arrive today because I am hosting a conference in Florida starting Monday and it would be great to learn to use on my flight.  Not to mention, I will not return until the following Saturday   So I am having it forwarded to me via FedEx as soon as it arrives on Monday AM, in hopes that I will be able to get it Tuesday.  God forbid I should have to wait an additional week knowing that my Kindle is sitting in a box at home waiting for my arrival! I've already purchased a "skin" for it from istyles.com which should arrive next week. I've purchased a 2GB memory card, do you think that is a good size card? I am also looking for a book light and welcome any recommendations.  I've decided to name my Kindle "Paige"   I am also looking at some covers and creating a wishlist.  I've been reading the posts on Amazon and here and I find it really amazing that there so many people who have taken in their Kindle as a part of their family.  I want MY Kindle! (Sorry, I had a small brat-like moment there   Anyway I just wanted to take this opportunity to introduce myself and join this interesting community.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hi sunshinegirl,
We are neighbors, I live in AL. I lived in Orlando for a year. Love the name Paige. My Kindle is Ruby and she wears the red/klaret M-Edge koat. I ordered the 3 LED Bigger and Brighter light 3 days ago. (ck it out at www.biggerand brighter.com) Leslie recommended it, it is very compact and comes in several colors, I got the silver. I ordered it from Bigger and Brighter but read where someone got it from Amazon. Nice looking light for $15 & L said it works great. I haven't bought a SD card yet but when I posted a question on the Amazon forum several people suggested the size you mentioned. Waiting is the hardest part, I certainly hope you don't have to wait an extra week. Talk about torture!

Linda


----------



## sunshinegrl

I actually live in NY, but its funny that the light you recommended is one of the lights I am considering.    I wonder what the basic capacity is for the Kindle without a memory card.  I'm really thinking about this stuff to bit too much..B-R-E-A-T-H-E    I appreciate your response and thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Teninx

Sunshine (I always think of Donovan's song when I hear 'sunshine' as a name), your Kindle will hold innumerable (ok, about 200) books in internal memory; many less if you put music files in.  SD cards can expand available memory to practically limitless capacity.


----------



## sunshinegrl

Only one more day!  I am so excited!  I've read most of the message boards.  Made my wish list, decided what subscriptions I want to try.  I wanted to order my cover but the M-Edge one I want is not available until Nov. 22 and the Cosmo Kindle Cover @ STYLZWORLD.COM is not available.  I have a skin coming from what seems like the other side of the world which I hope arrives by the time I return home on Saturday w/ "Paige" (that's my Kindles name  ) I purchased the ReLight Rechargeable Book light, but the light does not seem to be steady.  If i tap it or lightly move it, the light goes out  or blinks. Think I'm returning it when I get back from my trip to FL.  Oh well,  I'm still hanging in there, anxiously awaiting....


----------



## Angela

Welcome sunshinegirl! I too am waiting the delivery of my Kindle (no name decision has been made as of yet). Enjoy your conference and looking forward to seeing you around the boards!


----------



## Leslie

sunshinegrl said:


> I actually live in NY, but its funny that the light you recommended is one of the lights I am considering. I wonder what the basic capacity is for the Kindle without a memory card. I'm really thinking about this stuff to bit too much..B-R-E-A-T-H-E  I appreciate your response and thank you for the welcome.


Without an SD card, the Kindle can hold about 200 books.

L


----------



## Sailor

Welcome SunshineGirl, Paige is an excellent name. Mine is named Kenny and we will be introduced as soon as USPS ships him home here, he must be getting cold sleeping out there without his leather cover on and not hooked up to his charger. Ohhhh.  Scuze me while I wipe my tear. 
I can feel for all those of you out there still awaiting your new Kindle...but, alas, patience is a virtue. I am so happy for those who have theirs already and are enjoying reading on it, and thank you all so much for all your tips and helps you give to us new Kindlers. Sunshine, Hope yours gets there in time for your trip. Good Luck on your conference.


----------



## sunshinegrl

Unfortunately, it did not make it to me in time to take on my trip, but I am having it forwarded to me while i am here in Florida and will receive it tomorrow (Wed).  Still cant wait.  Im not sure if I mentioned it but I bought the ReLight Rechargeable Book Light but it flickers when moved and sometimes shuts off.  I've been reading others had this problem also.  Is this a regular occurance in most book lights?


----------



## chynared21

*Hi Sunshine...welcome. Sorry that Paige didn't make it to your home before you left for your trip. Yay...another NYer ;-p

I'm not a big fan of book lights...so I can't help you there but quite a few swear by the Mighty Bright or the one that Leslie stumbled upon in Germany.*


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> I'm not a big fan of book lights...so I can't help you there but quite a few swear by the Mighty Bright or the one that Leslie stumbled upon in Germany.[/b]


Yup. I only needed it because I was staying in places that seemed to have dim bulbs in the lights next to the bed. But now that I have it, it has come in handy on occasion...like the train trip back from Boston two weeks ago and naturally, choose the seat with the broken light overhead!

Oh, btw, it doesn't flicker at all.

Here's a picture of the light and a link:


*Amazon link*


----------



## sunshinegrl

Upon receipt of "Paige", I found that a whole row of letters (asdf hl) did not work.  After 10 days of waiting.  My kindle was defective   I called Amazon hoping to have it replaced immediately and they told me the expected ship date to be November 23-December 1st!  I almost wanted to cry.  They said that due to the overwhelming response this past week, no more are available and the next shipments should go out later this month.  I was so excited to open my UPS box and see the black and white kindle box encased inside.  I played and adored my "Paige" until i tried to search for "East of Eden" for purchase and the "s" key would not work.  I almost tried to excuse this because I really did not want to send my kindle back. But then i found other keys had the same issue, and for $400 bucks, I guess I'll wait for a new one.  Its going to be a long 2 weeks.  I hope it arrives before Thanksgiving.  So Sad.


----------



## Leslie

sunshinegrl said:


> Upon receipt of "Paige", I found that a whole row of letters (asdf hl) did not work. After 10 days of waiting. My kindle was defective  I called Amazon hoping to have it replaced immediately and they told me the expected ship date to be November 23-December 1st! I almost wanted to cry. They said that due to the overwhelming response this past week, no more are available and the next shipments should go out later this month. I was so excited to open my UPS box and see the black and white kindle box encased inside. I played and adored my "Paige" until i tried to search for "East of Eden" for purchase and the "s" key would not work. I almost tried to excuse this because I really did not want to send my kindle back. But then i found other keys had the same issue, and for $400 bucks, I guess I'll wait for a new one. Its going to be a long 2 weeks. I hope it arrives before Thanksgiving. So Sad.


Oh Sunshine, that is sad. Do you get to keep Paige until the new one arrives? You can certainly read without the keyboard! I agree, it's defective and should be replaced but you can keep reading in the meantime.

L


----------



## hazeldazel

ack, i haven't tried the keyboard keys on my new Kindle!  I'm sorry you have to wait to get a new one.


----------



## chynared21

*Sorry to hear that Sunshine...thank goodness you found out early on. I'll admit that your post just made me check each key...thanks!*


----------



## sunshinegrl

Thanks for the encouragement.  I guess I'll wait for my other deliveries in the meantime.  Currently waiting on a skin, a watermark case and still deciding on a cover.  Maybe Amazon "fluffed" the delivery due date and I'll get my Kindle earlier.  I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Suzanne

I'm so sorry about your defective Kindle, Sunshinegrl. It's a good thing you realized it. It was only on reading your post that I thought to check my keyboard. Thank you for the heads-up.


----------



## Angela

OK, now I have to go and check out my buttons, too.


----------



## sunshinegrl

I received an email from Amazon.com stating that a new Kindle is on the way.  I am incredibly happy, but wonder why I a day earlier I was told there were no more kindles in stock and to expect a shipment date at the end of november.  I hope I am not being sent a refurbished item.  I'll definitely be checking.  It says my "Paige" will be arriving on Monday.  I hope that she comes healthy and ready to use.  I am glad to see that my experience has been a positive checkpoint for others.  Thanks for everything


----------



## Angela

sunshinegrl said:


> I received an email from Amazon.com stating that a new Kindle is on the way. I am incredibly happy, but wonder why I a day earlier I was told there were no more kindles in stock and to expect a shipment date at the end of november. I hope I am not being sent a refurbished item. I'll definitely be checking. It says my "Paige" will be arriving on Monday. I hope that she comes healthy and ready to use. I am glad to see that my experience has been a positive checkpoint for others. Thanks for everything


Sunshine, when the mix up happened on my Kindle delivery they sent out a second one. As soon as the order was placed they (Kindle Support) recieved notice that there were none in stock. Paul, the Kindle Support guy that was assisting me, told me that they run out on a daily basis but generally receive daily shipments. He told me that I didn't have to worry about it, but policy dictates that he give me a longer shipping time anyway. I think they are just giving these longer shipping dates just in case something happens and they don't recieve their daily shipments.

I am happy for you... I know you will be happy to Paige in your hands.


----------



## sunshinegrl

My replacement arrives tomorrow! I am so excited! I cant wait to get started>  I have my lists of books and subscriptions I'd like to try!  I am all ready to dress "Paige" in her pretty skins and introduce her to her new wakefield bag. I hope all is well with Paige.  Not sure if I could go through the pain of sending another kindle back.


----------



## Guest

Good luck with Paige2.  It'd break my heart if  my new Kindle was defective when it arrived.  I am still waiting for mine.  I'm not expecting it until December 1st, but I am hoping I get lucky and they send it earlier.  I'll be sure to check out all of my buttons when it gets here.

I never thought of getting a skin or anything but a light for mine.  I'll have to check all that out later.


----------



## sunshinegrl

I am SOOOOO happy! "Paige" has arrived!  I dressed her all up in her new skins, checked all her buttons and started making purchases from my "I Want List".  I am so excited!  My first purchase was East of Eden by John Steinbeck.  I read it many years ago and thought it was such a cool story that I would enjoy reading it again....and it was only about $3! I personally don't feel that Paige sits well in the case she came with so I'm just waiting for her Cosmo (stylzworld.com) to arrive.  I also would like one of those M-Edge cases, but they are not available until the end of the month.


----------



## Kirstin

YEY!!!!


----------



## Guest

Enjoy, Sunshine.


----------



## chynared21

*Congrats Sunshine!*


----------



## Angela

Congrats Sunshine!! Kwinn and are very happy that you and Paige are together at last!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great news Sunshine Girl & Paige! East of Eden is one of my all time favorites... uhmm I may have to get it on kindle for $3 & read it yet again.  

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sunshinegrl said:


> Upon receipt of "Paige", I found that a whole row of letters (asdf hl) did not work. After 10 days of waiting. My kindle was defective  I called Amazon hoping to have it replaced immediately and they told me the expected ship date to be November 23-December 1st! I almost wanted to cry. They said that due to the overwhelming response this past week, no more are available and the next shipments should go out later this month. I was so excited to open my UPS box and see the black and white kindle box encased inside. I played and adored my "Paige" until i tried to search for "East of Eden" for purchase and the "s" key would not work. I almost tried to excuse this because I really did not want to send my kindle back. But then i found other keys had the same issue, and for $400 bucks, I guess I'll wait for a new one. Its going to be a long 2 weeks. I hope it arrives before Thanksgiving. So Sad.


How heartbreaking!! But you can one-click directly from Amazon and at least read on Paige (what a clever name) until Paige II arrives.

Enjoy your conference in my Sunshine State (cold snap coming through on Saturday night).


----------



## Sailor

sunshinegrl said:


> I am SOOOOO happy! "Paige" has arrived!


Yeah!!! CONGRATULATIONS on the Arrival of PAIGE!!!


----------

